# Honestly, should I buy this aquarium?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi - I'm new an have already posted once, and you guys were so very helpful. Well, my budget is limited, but I found this aquarium (comes in 10 gal., which is what I want for a betta). Its glass, which is also what I want. But. . . . it has a bio-wheel filter, which you guys don't seem crazy about, and a submersible heater, but don't know how good it is. You seem to like Hydro Theo, 50 watt for this size tank. I doubt that's what it is. So I'd have to get another filter and heater. In a word, is it worth it? Also, doesn't say what kind of thermometer is included. Here is a link to it. It says free shipping. Isn't it risky to ship glass, considering how they are not careful with packages? Thanks!

Aquarium Kits: Marineland BIO-Wheel LED Aquarium Kit


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

*LED lights on the aquarium I asked about*

Hi - Just posted about a 10 gallon Marineland Bio-Wheel LED aquarium set, and asked if I should buy it. Forgot one thing: I like the idea of the LED lights, and being able to, with a switch, change light intensity as needed. Are LED lights good for a betta? Wouldn't the betta find it restful with a "nightlight?" Anyone have good results with it? Is it the equivalent of bright light, low light, and moonlight? Thank you.

Randi


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought the same aquarium but a 29g. The bio wheel is a good filter but it was to loud for me, the heater works just fine, and the led lights are not really bright enough for the whole tank (the 10g might be different) If you are going to have a planted tank I would find something different.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: LED lights on the aquarium I asked about*

I use the LED night lite in the evening and turn it off before bed. I think the LED would be fine for the betta


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, Marci, what would you recommend I get, for around the same amount of money? I do want a planted tank. Thank you.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would get the cheapest 10 gallon kit I could find then buy a filter rated for a much bigger aquarium. Are you sure you want a 10g? Give it a few months and you will want something bigger. If you just want a tank for your betta i suggest a 5 or 5.5. There is plenty of room for one fish in there.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I am getting a betta and possibly some mystery snails, a panda Cory or two and maybe a few otos. So I feel a 10 gallon will be best, because, knowing me, I'll end up wanting more than just the betta! A 10 gallon is all I have room for, as I am going to put it on my desk, next to my computer. And I only have about 20" of space, so have no other choice. What filter would you recommend? And what size filter?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm pretty new to the aquarium hobby myself, but it I were you I would get something rated for a 20 gallon. Since the is going to be on your desk i would research a quieter one.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> If you start with a 20 or 29 you'll be able to have other fish when you get the itch later. If you start with a 10 gallon or smaller you will be VERY limited in your options.


lol that never stopped me! ...from wishing for a bigger tank, the biggest I've got is 1.5 gallons


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Go bigger if you can, 20 or 29 arent really THAT much bigger than a 10 and will give you a little more wiggle room.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

It *is *that much bigger when I only have 20" length-wise, LOL. Otherwise, I'd get a bigger one. I measured, and a 15 gallon is the very biggest I can go. Is an Aqua Clear filter the best one? I'll have to figure out how to baffle it so my betta won't be overwhelmed by the bubbles too. Oh boy, what a load of trouble I think I've gotten myself into. I have another problem now, but will put it in another thread, lol.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually Bettas dont like alot of current, they have very large flowing fins and the fast moving water can really push them around. They dont like fighting the current all day. With alot of suction at your intake tube you also risk him getting stuck there with hid fins, I have Bettas and this does happen if pump is too strong.

I am a big fan of going as big as you can so I say look for a 20tall, will give you many more options. Check Craigslist or your local want ads, is there a tropical fish club in your area? they can be a great place for second hand tanks.
Aqua clears are very good filters and they have controls that allow you to turn down the flow if you want which I recommend for Bettas


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess it all depends on the Betta itself, these little guys have such different personalities.

Seaecho
you dont want a filter rated for a 50 gallon tank on a 20 gallon tank if your keeping Bettas, your also gonna want to keep a good 2-3 inchs of air under your hood so dont fill tank up to top, Bettas need to get air from surface and are also known as jumpers.
, Go over to the Betta forum here and read through some of the Stickys and posts there, you will get some great info .


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have found a great way to baffle your filter :

Take an empty water bottle (.5L or 20oz) and cut off the top and bottom
Cut a section out of the empty plastic cylinder so you have just a curved sheet of plastic 
Tape the plastic to the top of your filter cover so it curves down over the outlet. 

You can still have full circulation without the current. I love Aquaclear filters, and this works really well with them (the covers are nice and secure on them)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just saying you can go down to petco or petsmart and get a full 10 gallon setup for like $30.

I should also mention that many people are staying away from led lights in this hobby because they are still relatively new and a lot of people have had trouble growing live plants with led lighting. This isn't to say that the information to properly grow plants with led isn't out there just that it is still making its way into the hobby, at least in fw I believe sw led lights are pretty huge.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have NEVER seen a 10 gallon full set-up for $30 anywhere! I saw an aquarium for $40, but that was with no cover, lights, or anything else. Just the tank itself. A Tetra. So I guess its California that's the problem. Everything costs more here! As I put on another thread, I ended up paying $134 for a 10 gallon set-up that had filter, heater, fluorescent lights, a fake plant (yip-ee! LOL) substrate, some betta pellets, thermometer, water conditioner and Stress Coat. Believe it or not, this is reasonable compared to some set-ups I saw. Its a Marineland, which I understand is not the best, but not the worst either. It has the Penguin Bio-Wheel filter, so there really isn't much current at all, so didn't have to deal with baffling it. If I had the room, I would have gotten a 20L in a second. I would have had more options, and been able to get more shrimp and Cory buddies for my betta. Good thing I decided not to try a platy or something, as he is a cocky little thing! He flares quite often, sometimes seemingly at nothing! And he bugs the heck out of the poor mystery snails. I got two ghost shrimp, and have only seen one today, so I think he ate the smaller one!


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't give up on your shrimp just yet... you can go for days without seeing them.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> Just saying you can go down to petco or petsmart and get a full 10 gallon setup for like $30.
> 
> I should also mention that many people are staying away from led lights in this hobby because they are still relatively new and a lot of people have had trouble growing live plants with led lighting. This isn't to say that the information to properly grow plants with led isn't out there just that it is still making its way into the hobby, at least in fw I believe sw led lights are pretty huge.


Also available at Walmart. i would check there because 2 tanks vs. 1 for same price only difference would be lighting. You could buy a standard blue party bulb to watch your fish at night for like less than 5 bucks. -z1200


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

seaecho said:


> I have NEVER seen a 10 gallon full set-up for $30 anywhere! I saw an aquarium for $40, but that was with no cover, lights, or anything else. Just the tank itself. A Tetra. So I guess its California that's the problem. Everything costs more here! As I put on another thread, I ended up paying $134 for a 10 gallon set-up that had filter, heater, fluorescent lights, a fake plant (yip-ee! LOL) substrate, some betta pellets, thermometer, water conditioner and Stress Coat. Believe it or not, this is reasonable compared to some set-ups I saw. Its a Marineland, which I understand is not the best, but not the worst either. It has the Penguin Bio-Wheel filter, so there really isn't much current at all, so didn't have to deal with baffling it. If I had the room, I would have gotten a 20L in a second. I would have had more options, and been able to get more shrimp and Cory buddies for my betta. Good thing I decided not to try a platy or something, as he is a cocky little thing! He flares quite often, sometimes seemingly at nothing! And he bugs the heck out of the poor mystery snails. I got two ghost shrimp, and have only seen one today, so I think he ate the smaller one!


Petco often has a deak where you can pay $1 per gallon. So you could get a 55 gallon which wouldn't come with anything, but normally for a tank that size you would pay $200+ (depending where you got it). 

The petsmart here in Nashua offers a full 10 gallon setup for $30 (with a rewards card that doesn't cost anything). My next suggestion is to try online I guess, I am still of the opinion that $130 for a 10 gallon (even with everything included) is a bit much. Even if I paid $40 for the tank I can still gravel/sand for $5-$10 and a hood with lights for $30ish. Maybe not LED lights, but ones that would grow plants.

I also just did a quick google search and found this on Amazon for $57.00

Amazon.com: Aqueon 17755 10 Deluxe Kit Aquarium: Pet Supplies


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been waiting for the 1$ per gallon sale in my local petco. Going to get a 55 gal. And over 130 for a ten gal?! That's insane!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I know  I've learned my lesson. I was so excited that I rushed into buying the tank without doing sufficient research first. But as my mother used to say, "What's done is done."


----------

